# Erfahrungen mit Ukeleis (Lauben) ?



## bergi (14. Juli 2012)

Moin, 
wir haben gestern von einem Angler zwei Ukeleis bekommen, ziemlich große Tiere, eines leider durch den Fang etwas angeschlagen, könnte aber durchkommen. 
Hat jemand hier Erfahrungen mit Ukeleis in Gartenteichen? Ist ja eigentlich eine sehr attraktive Art, so hell silbrig, aktiv, friedlich, wie ein "Riesenmoderlieschen", noch etwas mehr oberflächenorientiert. Nicht so ein Bomber wie __ Döbel und __ Orfe. 

Hier mal Fotos durch die Ikea-Boxenwand, daher nicht so dolle: 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## bergi (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ukeleis (Lauben) ?*

Die beiden schwimmen jetzt im Teich und fressen ganz gut.
Sooooo sehr sieht man sie allerdings nicht, halten sich wohl gerne auch im Tiefen auf. 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ukeleis (Lauben) ?*

Hi Stefan,

irgendwie sehen die beiden dem Foto nach gar nicht so nach __ Laube aus. Die Rückenflosse sieht auf den Fotos zu dreieckig aus, die Afterflosse scheint auch recht kurz zu sein (die unteren Flossen sehen für ne Laube auch zu rötlichgelb aus). Der Rücken bei der Laube ist von Kopf bis Schwanz eigentlich auch recht gerade und die größte Körperhöhe ist nur 2x so hoch wie der Schwanzstiel - auf dem Foto sind min.3x (die Laube hat kein konvexes Rückenprofil). Auch ist das Maul auf dem Fotos alles andere als stark oberständig. Sieht eher nach nem Mitglied der Leucaspidae als eines Abramidae aus

MfG Frank


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ukeleis (Lauben) ?*

Moin moin,

ich weiß zwar nicht was Leucaspidae sein soll, kann es noch nicht mal googeln, wahrscheinlich hast du es einfach nur falsch geschrieben Frank :?, aber die zwei auf dem Foto sehen mir sehr stark nach jungen __ Rapfen aus. Habe schon häufiger welche gefangen, aber grössere deswegen kann ich es hier nicht ganz eindeutig sagen. 

Wenn es wirklich Rapfen sein sollten, dann hast du bald keinen Fisch Nachwuchs mehr und wenn die Rapfen gewachsen sind auch keine Kois oder was du sonst noch alles hast. 

Mach dich am besten nochmal schlau welchen Fisch du da wirklich reingesetzt hast.


Gruß
Gartenfreund


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ukeleis (Lauben) ?*

Hi Gartenfreund,

die Cypriniden sind in mehrere Unter-Gruppen aufgeteilt, da gibts u.a

Cyprinidae - Karpfen, __ Schleie, __ Karausche
Leucaspidae - Weißfische  (z.B __ Döbel, __ Aland, __ Rapfen)
Rhodeidae - Bitterlinge
Abramidae - Brassenartige (z.B __ Blei, __ Güster, __ Laube, __ Moderlieschen)

MfG Frank


----------



## bergi (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ukeleis (Lauben) ?*

Servus, 

ja, doch, das sind Lauben... die großen Exemplare sehen einfach nicht mehr so ganz typisch aus. 
__ Rapfen in dieser Größe erkennt man schon ganz gut daran, dass sie im Querschnitt, gerade im Bereich Kopf/Nacken ziemlich drehrund sind, Ukeleis dagegen ziemlich abgeplattet. Eigentlich kaum Verwechslungsgefahr, wenn man die Arten kennt.

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## bergi (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ukeleis (Lauben) ?*

*"Sie sehen, dass Sie nichts sehen"* - so schön silbern die Tierchen von der Seite aussehen, so sehr gehen sie von oben gegen den oliv-grünen "Teichhintergrund" unter. Aber das ist ja auch Sinn der Sache, sie schützen sich mit dieser konturauflösenden Färbung vor Fressfeinden - auf Englisch heißt das wohl "*Countershading*", machen die meisten Fischarten. 

Ansonsten sind die Ukeleis beide sehr munter im Teich unterwegs, ziemlich zutraulich und gefräßig; mich freut, dass es beide gepackt haben. 

Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## Baschdi (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ukeleis (Lauben) ?*

Hallo Stefan,

sind die in deinem Holzteich?

Viele Grüße

Baschdi


----------



## Störamigo (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ukeleis (Lauben) ?*

Hallo
Ich würd auch auf Lauben tippen, denn ich bin selber Angler.
Aber nach meinen erfahrungen biem angeln sind die sehr agresiv und versuchen alles zu fressen was sich bewegt und rein passt.
Wenn du Nachwuchs von Fischen hast dürften es bald schon weniger sein.

MfG
Olaf


----------



## bergi (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ukeleis (Lauben) ?*

Yessir, 
im Holzteich, man höre und staune...
Ja, doch, es sind schon ganz sicher Lauben... . Sie sind sehr verfressen, das stimmt. Wenn ich Sorgen hätte, dass die sich im Teich selbst vermehren, hätte ich sie wohl nicht eingesetzt, aber mit den zwei sollte es ganz gut passen. 
Gruß,
Stefan


----------



## käptniglo (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ukeleis (Lauben) ?*

oh... ich gedachte eigentlich, lauben anzuschaffen. dann warte ich doch lieber, bis sich die goldfischpopulation "stabilisiert" hat (die laichen ja wie verrückt).
guido

ps:  hiesse das bei lebendgebärenden eigentlich "brüten"?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ukeleis (Lauben) ?*

Hi Stefan,

wie groß sind die "Lauben" eigentlich?

Wie schon geschrieben, die Maulstellung - bei der __ Laube steht die Maulspalte sehr steil nach oben -  und der viel zu hohe Körper (der Körper ist ca. 2x so hoch wie Schwanzstiel, aber nicht fast3x wie hier) passen nicht so ganz zu einer Laube. Diese Merkmale bleiben jedenfalls ziemlich gleich, egal ob ne Laube  5cm, 12-15cm oder kapitale +20cm hat
Die Schuppen wiederum sehen laubig aus (man müßte mal die Schuppenzahl und Flossenstrahlen zählen können, doch dafür reicht die Bildqualität leider nicht aus)

Da viele heimische Cypriniden untereinander auch lebensfähige Hybriden hervorbringen können kann man so was auch mal in Betracht ziehen (Hybriden zwischen __ Rotfeder und Laube kommen immer mal vor, zumal die Maulstellung und das gelbliche Auge eher zur Rotfeder paßt. Auch die Afterflossenform mit der Spitze vorne, der hohe Körper und die leicht orangeroten Flossen an der Bauchseite wären damit auch erklärbar)

MfG Frank


----------



## bergi (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ukeleis (Lauben) ?*

Hi Frank, 
das sind wirklich Lauben sind Lauben sind Lauben sind Lauben sind Lauben sind Lauben sind Lauben sind Lauben sind Lauben sind Lauben sind Lauben sind Lauben sind Lauben sind Lauben sind Lauben :beten
und zwar absolut typische und artreine. 

Schau... ich habe in den letzten 30 Jahren so viele Lauben (_und fast sämtliche anderen Weißfische, auch viele Hybriden_) in den Händen gehabt... und du vielleicht gar keine(?), und willst jetzt nach diesen schlechten Fotos festgestellt haben, dass die bayrischen Lauben eigentlich gar keine sind, sondern eine geheimnisvolle Hybridrasse...?
Und dass die Proportionen bei Fischen unabhängig von der Körpergröße immer gleich bleiben, ist kompletter Humbug. Meristische Werte beschreiben *immer *Kurven in Abhängigkeit von der Körpergröße. 

Als Ursache für dein Beharren vermute ich - neben wahrscheinlich stark ausgeprägtem Widerspruchsgeist  - dass du einfach ein anderes Bild vor deinem inneren Auge hattest, und zwar einen komplett silbrigen, sehr schlanken Fisch. Je nach Jahreszeit und Verfassung sind Lauben aber ziemlich hochrückig, und die Flossenansätze sind meist rosa. 
Ich könnte Fotos von __ Rotfeder, __ Güster, __ Döbel, __ Hasel, __ Brachsen etc. anhängen (_wenn es dich  interessiert, mache ich das gerne_), und du würdest wahrscheinlich viele davon erst mal nicht typisch finden (_zu langgestreckt, Augen nicht rot genug etc_.). 

Gruß,
Stefan

P.S. - und dann hab' ich mir tatsächlich - ich glaubs kaum - die Mühe gemacht, mal nachzumessen, wo dein "min 3x" sein soll... die Zahlen sind einfach die Zentimeter der Bildschirmanzeige (also nicht am Realfisch), natürlich nicht 100% exakt abzumessen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ukeleis (Lauben) ?*



bergi schrieb:


> Hi Frank,
> das sind wirklich Lauben sind Lauben sind Lauben sind Lauben sind Lauben sind Lauben sind Lauben sind Lauben sind Lauben sind Lauben sind Lauben sind Lauben sind Lauben sind Lauben sind Lauben :beten



Hi Stefan,

wer beharrt den hier drauf unbedingt Recht zu haben

wo hab ich den in meinen beiden Beiträgen bisher behauptet das das keine Lauben sind, ich hab nur entsprechende ichthyologischen Bestimmungmerkmalen vorgelegt, nach denen die Fische auf dem Foto net so ganz einer __ Laube ensprechen 
Übrigens: Teile einfach mal die  7,3 durch 2,7 (eine Schuppenreihe hinter deiner Linie ist der Schwanzstiel etwas dünner), dann weißt Du wo ich die Körperhöhe von fast 3x Schwanzstielhöhe her hab

MfG Frank


----------



## bergi (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ukeleis (Lauben) ?*

ist schon gut. glaub was du willst.


----------



## Gartenfreund2 (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ukeleis (Lauben) ?*

Moin moin,

bergi die __ Knoblauchkröte meint es doch nur gut. Nimm ihm das nicht so übel, sonst beantwortet er irgendwann keine Fragen mehr .


Ich will die Diskussion nicht weiter entfachen, aber ich habe hier 4 Bilder von einem Fisch, wo ich nicht genau weiß welcher das ist, aber der passt hier ganz gut rein glaub ich. Da ihr beiden ja scheinbar sehr viel Ahnung von Fischen habt, werdet ihr euch vielleicht ja bei dem einig. Leider sind die Fotos nicht so toll geworden und ich habe keine Möglichkeit mehr das nochmal zu machen.



.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Erfahrungen mit Ukeleis (Lauben) ?*

Hi Gartenfreund,

das ist ein ein kleiner __ Rapfen (Aspius aspius)  - unter den heimischen Fischen der Wolf im Schafspelz

MfG Frank


----------

